# Williamsburg wanted



## Leslee (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi,
I'm looking for a 1or 2 bedroom for a friend that is coming to Williamsburg with us. 
The dates are August 7-14.
Thank you
Leslee


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

hi did you find something?

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2015)

Since you are new here - I just wanted to make sure you understand that the maximum asking price on this forum is *$100 per night*.  For more info., please see the forum rules posted at the top of the forum.

Please check your private messages for a message that I sent to you.  (Top right corner of screen.)


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

can you please explain

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2015)

Vacation World said:


> can you please explain
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk



You can only offer rentals for $100 per night, or less in this forum - those are the rules.


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

i did not qoute any price, i asked if they found something. 

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome to forum

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2015)

Vacation World said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk



You are very welcome!  New posters often aren't aware of the price limit, so I was just making sure you had already read the forum rules.


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

Haha actually my first time in forum..so thanks i will read it so i find it at the top right? i am from Aruba

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is a direct link:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/announcement.php?f=46&a=32


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

got it! 

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslee (Jul 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Since you are new here - I just wanted to make sure you understand that the maximum asking price on this forum is *$100 per night*.  For more info., please see the forum rules posted at the top of the forum.
> 
> Please check your private messages for a message that I sent to you.  (Top right corner of screen.)



Hi Denise, I understand the rules I hardly ever post but I have been reading everything on this site for two years . Everyone is awesome here, lots if knowledge.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

Leslee said:


> Hi Denise, I understand the rules I hardly ever post but I have been reading everything on this site for two years . Everyone is awesome here, lots if knowledge.



Hi Leslee - my post was directed to Vacation World, who responded to your post.


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 26, 2015)

Deleted:  [Please note that all rentals in this forum must be for the *next 45 days* - see the big red date at the top of the page. 

Also - when you have something for rent (a new Ad you wish to post) go to rentals OFFERED, and click NEW Thread.]


----------

